# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - September 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2012)

_*USUAL DISCLAIMER*: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

<hr />

<a href="http://bit.ly/OMafjC">*"In the recent past why the enemy has accelerated unsubstantiated propaganda?"*</a> - <a href="https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1gDFVOLzA_DZF8zUENwVjRnbFk">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>

Saturday, 01 September 2012 09:01
<blockquote><em>Overall the enemy has taken full advantage from baseless and unfounded propaganda as an important part of their war strategy. In the beginning when they were going to attack Afghanistan they started this kind of propaganda. Not only in Afghanistan but also in Iraq they interpreted their illegal intervention on the basis of such false and unjustifiable propaganda. Later on it was proved that their justification was totally wrong and nothing illegal was found there.</em>

<em> It was just because of this false and baseless propaganda that the short sighted and warmonger politicians of the west lost their credibility in the world community. They are also facing the deep disgust of their own people, to the extent that their masses came out to the streets because of their wrong and malicious policies.</em>

<em> In the holy month of Ramadan especially in the last ten days the enemy had a severe blow by the Mujahidin which took them to task. They turned towards propaganda to spread distrust among Mujahidin. In this way they wanted to decrease the quality and quantity of the attacks of Mujahidin.</em>

<em> A few days earlier an official of the puppet regime of Karzai administration said that they had met Mulla Birather in Islamabad for peace talks. But after a very short span of time another official of this dependent administration denied his colleague’s statement. The helpless and restless administration of Karzai is weak and incompetent on such a high level that it cannot fully investigate and analyze the incidents. This is the reason that there is total contradiction between their statements.</em>

<em> Another news given by them is the meeting of some high level officials of Islamic Emirate in Dubai including Agha Jan Motasim, whereas he has no official designation in Islamic Emirate since long.</em>

<em> They also spread the news that Islamic Emirate has brought changes in their policies regarding female education, national army and terrorism. The Islamic Emirate has repeatedly said that neither it was against the female education nor it is, in the light of Islamic rules and national interests. But the rights and education provided by the west for the honor and magnanimity of women is only an empty slogan; which is acceptable neither by the spiritual and religious minded Muslim masses of Afghanistan in general nor by the modest and virtuous women of Afghanistan in particular.</em>

<em> Similarly differentiation should be made between terrorism and the defense from one’s own rights. The trespassers have invaded the Afghan nation and their freedom is denied. Their sanctities, culture and glories all are on stake. Everyone has the right to defend ones faith, soil and sanctity according to all internal laws. It is never terrorism and no rational man can call it terrorism.</em>

<em> Why the enemy is making this kind of baseless and false propaganda? Everyone knows the reason. The enemy wants to conceal its defeat and divert peoples’ attention. But the realities should be accepted. Instead of reaching its malicious objectives by this kind of baseless propaganda which is not possible forever, it is better to surrender to the ground realities. They should handover the rights of the Afghan nation to them. They should discontinue their killing and torturing. Let the oppressed Afghan Nation determine its destiny by itself.</em></blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2012)

.... while <a href="http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-08/kabul-suicide-bombing-kills-six-afghan-civilians-wounds-others.html">media say only civilians killed</a> - (<a href="http://www.international.gc.ca/media/aff/news-communiques/2012/09/08a.aspx?lang=eng&amp;view=d">Canada's pissed, too</a>).  Way to go, Taliban!

<hr />
<em>USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation.</em>
<hr />





<a href="http://bit.ly/Su8Ghb">*Martyr attack hits CIA-run headquarter; 5 top-level US agents killed*</a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/Quxcrr">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
Zabihullah Mujahid
Saturday, 08 September 2012 14:49
<blockquote><em>KABUL, Sept. 08 – Saturday, September 08, 2012. 12 noon, a brave Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate heroically stormed a clandestine CIA-run headquarter in Shash Darak, Kabul city, the capital of the country and  blew up explosive-filled vest, killing at least 5 high-level US secret agents, Mujahideen officials said.</em>

<em> Saturday’s successful operation carried out by a 28-year old Muhammad Agha, coming from Logar province is considered one of the worst single-day attacks for the US terrorist forces since the “Operation Badr” initiated this year.</em>

<em> There is absolutely no truth in what the Kabul slave administration says about this effective operation by a teenage martyr attacker as he was about 28 year old. The claims of the puppets and other US-led media outlets in this respect are, therefore, strongly rejected.</em></blockquote>


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2012)

All the taliban/haqqani accomplished was to kill a bunch of street kids.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2012)

<em>USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation.</em>

<hr>



<a href="http://bit.ly/PpSCIq">*Mass protests over blasphemy of Prophet (Sall Allahu alaihi wasallam) flare up in Kabul and Herat*</a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/Uc3JYh">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
Zabihullah Mujahid

Sunday, 16 September 2012 15:31
<blockquote><em>KABUL, Sept. 16 - Thousands of students consisting of Polytechnic, Kabul university and university of Education and training  as well as ordinary Afghans chanting slogans against the US and their puppet regime in Afghanistan have taken to street in the capital, Kabul city  and Herat city to protest against the blasphemous US-made movie insulting the greatest Prophet of Islam, Muhammad (Sall Allahu alaihi wasallam).</em>

<em> The enraged protesters marched through the streets in Kabul, burning US flags and chanting anti-US slogans and strongly condemning the production of the sacrilegious video, which desecrates the sanctity of Islamic and mocks the Prophet Mohammad (Sall Allahu alaihi wasallam ) as well as portraying Islam as an oppressive religion. The outraged protesters called for the expulsion of US ambassador to Afghanistan.</em>

<em> Amid angry protest, Ustad Muhammad Tahir, the professor of faculty of Shria said, “The government would shut down US embassy if it weren’t a puppet and slave regime.” “And the parliament members would now come together with the Afghans, unite in this protest if they were true representatives of the Afghans.”  </em>

<em> The release of the blasphemous Terry Jones film or a US-made movie has drawn anti-US sentiments and condemnation among Muslim world, unleashing angry protests in several Islamic countries beginning in Libya and spreading out through many Islamic countries which involved a number of attacks on the US embassies.</em>

<em> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in reaction to the desecration of the Holy Prophet (Sall Allahu alaihi wasallam ) , having issued a statement  in which it strongly condemns such revolting anti-Islamic act of blasphemy and vows to revenge all this. To honor its promise, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate conducted a martyr onslaught on the Shorab Aibase, the second largest US mega base in the country, killing as many as 47 foreign occupation troops mostly Americans and Brits and wounded a further 34, whereas more than 11 attack helicopters and fighter jets were destroyed.</em></blockquote>

<hr>


----------



## TN2IC (24 Sep 2012)

Taliban release video of planning for Camp Bastion assault

Video Link

from LiveLeak.com


> Voice of Jihad, the Taliban's propaganda website, released a video that shows some of the fighters involved in the Sept. 14 suicide assault on Camp Bastion resulted in the destruction of six US Harrier strike aircraft and significant damage to two others. The members of the suicide assault team wore US Army uniforms. The fighters are seen receiving a briefing on the assault.


----------

